# What is the fine gravel used in most of the Tropica videos?



## Wisey (31 Oct 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone know what the fine gravel is that is used in many of the Tropica layout videos? A few of them say Radasand, but many just say 0.8mm to 1.2mm gravel. Is gravel that fine really gravel, or is it actually sand?

I don't seem to be able to find Radasand available anywhere, never mind in the UK. Is there a UK available alternative?

I'm going to be dosing EI, so rather than spend a fortune on Amazonia or something like that, I might just use Tropica Plant Growth Substrate capped with fine gravel.

Thanks,

Wisey.


----------



## Dantrasy (31 Oct 2014)

Can you get ADA sands where you live? I have Nile sand in one tank and Sarawak sand in another. Both are very nice.


----------



## Wisey (31 Oct 2014)

I can't get much of anything decent where I live, so most things have to be ordered online or I might be able to get the LFS to order it in, but most places don't stock much of anything interesting.

I can order some sand up online, my question was more whether the stuff being used in the Tropica videos is just sand, or if it is a fine gravel at that grain size?


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

my question was more whether the stuff being used in the Tropica videos is just sand, or if it is a fine gravel at that grain size?[/quote]
The 0,8 is the grain-size, yes.
Tropica scapes are created by both Tropica and different scapers. We (try to) have a standard list to go with each scape - but sometimes specific info is unfortunately not available. 
By far most of the "Tropica's own" scapes use either the red-ish Rådasand, or a brigjt grey-ish one, that is a quartz. Both of those are grain-size 0,8 , since that's what I prefere to work with.

Important thing is, that the gravel is inert, ancher the plant-roots and allow for god watercirculation.
Anything else - is a matter of taste............
- hope this helps


----------



## Wisey (31 Oct 2014)

Hi Mick.Dk, yes, that does help, thank you! It was the greyish sand that I had in mind. It does not seem that Radasand is something I can get my hands on in the UK. I'll have a look at the Unipac sands as they seem to be good value for money.


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

Wisey said:


> Hi Mick.Dk, yes, that does help, thank you! It was the greyish sand that I had in mind. It does not seem that Radasand is something I can get my hands on in the UK. I'll have a look at the Unipac sands as they seem to be good value for money.


As I said : - a matter of taste !! Just check whatever you choose is inert. There are products "out there" (ex. from marble-production), that changes chemistry of your water considerably - which may not be desirable.


----------



## Wisey (31 Oct 2014)

Unipac do one called Maui which is a grey quartz gravel, fine is 1-2mm and coarse is 2-3mm. From what I have found out "most" Unipac is inert, but I will confirm 100% before I buy anything. Thanks again for advice and info!


----------

